# Post your waterfowl mounts



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a Specklebelly that I killed in Canada last month at the taxidermist along with an Axis I shot this summer. I hope to bring him a couple of ducks over the next few months and begin by collection of waterfowl mounts. I would like to see pictures of your mounts so I can get an idea of what I may want in the near future. Thanks for participating 2cool.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

PM your phone number, I will text some pics along with my waterfowl art I painted to match my mounts....I cant post pics on 2cool lately....


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

See the bufflehead in post 10/11

https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1283585&highlight=Zahn


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Here is my sprig pintail









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Yep


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

my widgeon waiting to get my pin back from jan.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

My mallard drake mount from my first hunting trip up north.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a few


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Red Head mount. I gave all my duck mounts to the "On The Corner" restaurant in Sargent. I know the scaup is still hanging there, but I think she took the pretty mounts home. 

They were all done by Dossman in Cypress. :biggrin:


----------



## zack3476 (Jun 22, 2012)

Birdman in Colorado did these. They are the best Iâ€™ve ever seen, just donâ€™t be in a rush!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Another...


----------



## fliptide (Aug 8, 2017)

zack3476 said:


> Birdman in Colorado did these. They are the best Iâ€™ve ever seen, just donâ€™t be in a rush!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very, very nice!


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

I have some but don't know how to attach yet.I'll try to figure it out.


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is my Speck.


----------



## MWP (Mar 30, 2005)

clouser said:


> My mallard drake mount from my first hunting trip up north.


That mount is bad arse. Probably wasn't cheap but very nice.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

Picked this ol boot lip up today


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

MWP said:


> That mount is bad arse. Probably wasn't cheap but very nice.


Thanks. I had always wanted a limit greenhead mount on one piece of wood. I'm just glad we had an awesome hunt in Kansas.

It wasn't as expensive as you might think. I had to supply the wood because the taxidermist didn't think he could find any big enough, so that knocked the price down quite a bit. I found a huge cypress tree that had washed up on Sargent beach, and I sawed off every piece of gnarly root from that tree. I ended up with five big pieces, and the taxidermist and I decided which piece to use. I had a sawmill plane off the back so it would sit flush with the wall, and they dried it in their kiln for six weeks. I then sanded the back for three hours until it was smooth. The taxidermist gave me an even higher discount because I gave him the remaining four pieces.

It turned out to be a lot more work than I planned, but I wouldn't change a thing about it. The trip to Sargent beach to find the wood was the last trip I took with my dad before he passed away, so it's more than just a nice duck mount to me. I just wish dad had lived long enough to see it completed.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Very very cool clouser. Thanks for sharing. I have dozens of things like that with high sentiment to me for one reason or another and noone knows but me.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

sgrem said:


> Very very cool clouser. Thanks for sharing. I have dozens of things like that with high sentiment to me for one reason or another and noone knows but me.


I'm the same way. I have a lot of older hunting and fishing gear that belonged to my dad. It's not worth anything, but I wouldn't part with ANY of it.

Here's a pic of my then 6 year old daughter standing next to all but one piece of the cypress roots we brought back from Sargent Beach. She has her hand on the piece we used for the mount. That was also the last trip she took Grandpa, so we talk about that trip a lot...it was a good day.

We sure do miss him.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

cgerace19 said:


> See the bufflehead in post 10/11
> 
> https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1283585&highlight=Zahn


Added photos


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

Adding a cinnamon soon









Sent from my SM-J727T using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Eclipse & Hybrid. Killed them 5 days apart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

Lots of nice mounts on this thread.

Posted this one a few years ago, Mal X Pin hybrid, also mounted by Birdman in Trinidad CO. Under normal lighting the speculum actually looks greenish (more like a pintail), rather than blue/purple in this picture (probably due to LED flash). I paid for expedited service, I'm too old to wait 2 years for a duck mount.


----------



## wycwby (May 19, 2012)

X2 on the birdman Studios. He does museum quality work, you just have to pay a little more.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*Son's first duck*

Here is my son's first duck ever from last year.


----------



## jrabq (Aug 13, 2005)

bumaruski said:


> Here is my son's first duck ever from last year.


Real nice looking mount.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

My latest


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

don't know why they are sideways


----------



## Muddy_Bottom (Oct 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck Taxi (Jan 8, 2014)

*Here is a few*

Pics


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

That first picture is nice but Iâ€™d hate to have to shoot my dog just for the mount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Duck Taxi said:


> Pics


Duke!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

